# Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?



## RavenHawk (5. April 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
also der Betreff sagt ja schon alles, kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?
Welche Geräte brauche ich?

Gruß Raven
danke im vorraus


----------



## Hummer (6. April 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board, RavenHawk! :m

Die Laufposenmontage ist ganz einfach. 

Als erstes kommt ein Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur. Dann fädelst Du eine kleine Perle auf die Schnur. Nun fädelst Du die Pose auf die Hauptschnur. Du kannst jetzt einen Wirbel anknoten, in den Du das Vorfach einschlaufst oder Vorfach und Hauptschnur direkt miteinander verbinden. Zwischen Vorfachknoten/-wirbel und Pose werden nun Bleischrote entsprechend der Tragkraft der Pose auf die Hauptschnur geklemmt. 

Du kannst die Tiefe, in der Du angeln möchtest, durch verschieben des Stopperknotens auf der Hauptschnur einstellen. Der Stopperknoten gleitet auch durch die Rutenringe, falls Du in größeren Tiefen angeln möchtest.

Es gibt Posen, die in der Mitte ein Röhrchen haben, durch das die Schnur läuft. Andere haben ganz unten am Kiel eine Öse und oben am Posenkörper noch eine, durch die die Schnur gefädelt werden muß.
Ich bevorzuge sogenannte Waggler, wie Du sie unten auf dem Bild sehen kannst. Diese werden nur an einem Punkt ganz unten befestigt. Obwohl es nicht so aussieht, verheddern sich Waggler wesentlich seltener als die Posen mit Durchlauf.







Einen Stopperknoten kannst Du Dir entweder selbst binden oder Du kaufst fertig gebundene Knoten auf einem Röhrchen.  Es gibt auch Silikonstopper. Sie sind auf eine Schlaufe gezogen. Du steckst die Hauptschnur einfach durch die Schlaufe und ziehst den Silikonstopper auf die Hauptschnur.






Hier ist eine Anleitung zum Stopperknoten binden:






Abbildungen aus "Von den Bergen bis zur See" - Das Handbuch für den Süßwasserangeler von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Autors

Scan der Silikonstopper mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Hummer 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## angeltreff (6. April 2003)

#r    #r    #r 

Da gibt es einfach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. :m


----------



## JuergenS (6. April 2003)

Wenn sich doch alles so leicht und verständlich erklären lassen würde. :m 
Hummer: setzen - eins #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2003)

#r#r#r#r
Tja so is unser hummer. Kurz und schmerzlos und kompetent noch dazu. #6


----------



## wodibo (6. April 2003)

Willkommen im AB RavenHawk :m

@Hummer 
#v #v #v


----------



## wolle (6. April 2003)

@ Hummer
besser gehts nicht mehr #6 #6 #6 

@ RavenHawk
WILLKOMMEN AN BOARD#h


----------



## RavenHawk (6. April 2003)

Also ich muss ja sagen super geil erklärt THX
Konnt noch nich eher schreiben weil heute angeln war  sry

Heute war nämlich Anangeln *freu*

:q :q :q 

Nun ja, also hatte mit gestern noch eine neue Rute gekauft, eine Comoran Winkelspicker <<< Die is super genia>>> kann ich nur entfehlen (Falsch geschrieben)
l
Nun ja hab auch gleich was gefangen, der hammer  eine Lachsforelle 35 Cm nen richtig schönes ding. Hab bald 10 minuten zum rausholen gebraucht (hatte ne 20er Schnur;reicht aber dicke für fast alle fische, bin halt vorsichtig)
Die hab ich übrigens auf blaues Powerbait gefangen, weisse lief auch gut.

Noch was, ich bin auf vielen Boards, aber auf keinem wurde ich so nett aufgenommen  THX  großes Lob an euch und ich hoffe das wir schön viel über tricks und tips reden werden 

Bin everey day on <<< Flatrate )


----------



## Dennis20989 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen wie man eigentlich eurer Meinung nach am besten beim Auswerfen meiner Posen Montage das Verhäddern verhindern kann?

LG Dennis


----------



## Doc Plato (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Hallo, 

versuche mal mit dem Finger an der Spule deiner Rolle, die Schnur leicht abzubremsen kurz bevor Deine Montage auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft.
Dadurch erreichst Du ein "strecken" der Montage, was Vertüddelungen gut verhindert. Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

LG


----------



## esgof (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



RavenHawk schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja sagen super geil erklärt THX
> Konnt noch nich eher schreiben weil heute angeln war  sry
> 
> Heute war nämlich Anangeln *freu*
> ...




hallöschen
Lachsforelle 35 cm #c
Die Größe nehme ich als Köder für Lachsforellen
MfG esgof


----------



## Dennis20989 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Ja so hab ich das sonst auch immer gemacht oder n leichten Ruck mit der Rute zurück bevor die Pose aufs Wasser trifft.

Naja danke schonmal ^^


----------



## burki1961 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuche mal mit dem Finger an der Spule deiner Rolle, die Schnur leicht abzubremsen kurz bevor Deine Montage auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft.
> Dadurch erreichst Du ein "strecken" der Montage, was Vertüddelungen gut verhindert. Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
> ...


 ja dachte so kann es gehen.
leider auch immer diese verhädderei, bei laufposen montage.

gibts da noch einen anderen trick? evtl. das blai an anderer stelle?
das war nach dem einholen sogar so schlimm das die antenne der pose angebrochen war. noch schlimmer man warten aufn biss und da kann ja nichts kommen wenn das ganze gerödel verdrillt im warr liegt und man kann es nicht merken.


----------



## Firehawk81 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



burki1961 schrieb:


> ja dachte so kann es gehen.
> leider auch immer diese verhädderei, bei laufposen montage.
> 
> gibts da noch einen anderen trick? evtl. das blai an anderer stelle?
> das war nach dem einholen sogar so schlimm das die antenne der pose angebrochen war. noch schlimmer man warten aufn biss und da kann ja nichts kommen wenn das ganze gerödel verdrillt im warr liegt und man kann es nicht merken.



Andere Posen verwenden. Ich benutze z.B. 2+6 Posen und setze mein Blei direkt über den Wirbel. Und natürlich bremse ich bei Auswerfen ein wenig ab.


----------



## burki1961 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Andere Posen verwenden. Ich benutze z.B. 2+6 Posen und setze mein Blei direkt über den Wirbel. Und natürlich bremse ich bei Auswerfen ein wenig ab.



genua die posen habe ich auch, sind ja vorbebleit.
restblei direkt über dem wirbel.

nächstes mal weiter üben, mit dem abbremsen.


----------



## reno ateportas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Anglerboard da wird ihnen geholfen.
Bist du verzweifelt und suchst rat: Anglerboard hat die Antwort parrat! 
Klasse geschrieben Hummer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



burki1961 schrieb:


> genua die posen habe ich auch, sind ja vorbebleit.
> restblei direkt über dem wirbel.
> 
> nächstes mal weiter üben, mit dem abbremsen.



Schau, da hast Du Dir zwei Schwerpunkte in die Montage gebastelt. Den vorgebleiten Schwimmer und das Blei.
Ist jetzt der Wurfstil etwas hektisch oder unsauber, kreisen diese beiden Schwerpunkte beim Wurf umeinander und schon hast Du Tüddelei.

Besser ist es, übrigens auch für die Bißerkennung, viele kleinere Bleie unterschiedlicher Größen zu verteilen.
Dabei fängt man von der Pose her mit etwas größeren Bleien an und lässt die zum Köder hin immer kleiner werden. Der Abstand der Bleie zueinander sollte sich von Blei zu Blei  verringern. Die Länge dieser Bleikette richtet sich nach der Rutenlänge und sollte in etwa die halbe Rutenlänge betragen.
Das Auswerfen sollte mit gleichmäßiger Bewegung erfolgen, also kein Peitschen. Zum Abbremsen reicht es, den Finger an die ablaufende Schnur zu halten, also nicht mit einem plötzlichen Ruck abbremsen, nur verlangsamen.


----------



## strawinski (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

ich würde oder tue es, die Perle nach der pose aufschieben. weil öfters mal der knoten zum einhänger so klein ist, das sich die pose sich dort festsetzt. sie kommt dann nicht mehr nach oben....


----------



## labralehn (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Vielleicht sollte man noch dazuschreiben, in welcher Wassertiefe die Laufpose zum Einsatz kommt.
Es macht nämlich keinen Sinn eine Laufpose bei einer 12ft Matchrute und einer Wassertiefe von max 2 m zu montieren.

Dort verwendet man besser die Feststellpose. Diese kann man auch auf der Hauptschnur schieben, aber nur so weit bis die Rutenlänge ausgereizt ist.

Dann kommt die Laufpose zum Einsatz.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für eine Montage mit Grundblei und Pose.
Köder liegt auf Grund und die Pose sollte als Bissanzeiger und Richtungsanzeiger fungieren.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Mit Grundblei UND Pose, oder willst mit Pose auf Grund angeln?


----------



## labralehn (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Der Köder wird am Grund angeboten und die Pose sollte als Bissanzeiger dienen. Gibt es da eine Montage dazu?


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Der Köder wird am Grund angeboten und die Pose sollte als Bissanzeiger dienen. Gibt es da eine Montage dazu?



|kopfkrat da gibt es zwei möglichkeiten,1.das lot am wirbel anbringen
und so loten das die antennenspitze gerade noch zusehen ist.bei einer vorfachlänge von nicht unter 50 cm liegt der köder sicher auf dem grund ,wird aber mit wind und drift bewegt.
2.soll der köder nicht driften,pose so vorbleien das sie gerade so steht ,das hauptblei direkt über den wirbel montieren,ausloten und anschließend den stopperknoten um vorfachlänge &15cm nach oben verschieben,nun bleibt der köder auf der stelle  #6


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

mit sicherheit ist meine laufposenmontage die umständlichste,aber in 58 anglerjahren hab ich genug ausprobiert und so ist es für mich das optimalste.auf die hauptschnur stopperknöten aus monofil ,die enden mit nagelknipser bündig abgeknipst,perle 3mm,laufperle mit karabiner ,perle.stopperknoten um die pose nach oben zu verschieben wenn ich mit leichten köder angle -verhindert das verheddern,karabinerwirbel.
so gehe ich ans wasser.je nach köder wähle ich nun die waggler pose,
die lochbleie-torpillen oliven oder kugeln habe ich in allen größen so montiert stärkeres monofil oben schlaufe blei karabinerwirbel (winterbastelei) haken in allen größen mit gleicher vorfachlänge um styroporblock gewickelt haken eingespiest sauber rumgelegt und am ende die schlaufe mit ner stecknadel fixiert.dauert zwar etwas länger bis der köder im wasser ist aber es ist immer stimmig.in meinem alter hat eh nichts so viel wie zeit


----------



## labralehn (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kann mir einer die Laufposen-Montage erklären?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich werde es mal demnächst so ausprobieren.


----------

